# Post your perspective tier list!



## Lawrence777 (Feb 8, 2014)

Create a tier list based on your own interpretation of character strength using feats, statements, databooks, power scaling, hype, or anything else.

When making the tier list base it off of how characters on the list would interact with every other character and try to refrain from basing placement on only 1 particular matchup.

If your going to include multiple iterations of the same character, specify in parenthesis what time period your referring to that character  to avoid conclusion.

If for example, two people were to place SM Naruto, one person might be placing

SM Naruto(Pain arc)
and the other placing
SM Naruto(Current Arc)

Just listing SM naruto might confuse people as to which iteration of the character is being referred to.

The same thing can be done for Base Naruto(Kakuzu/Hidan Arc)
and Base Naruto(Current Arc)

Feel free to go into as much detail as you want. You may want to avoid kage tiers considering outliers like Hashirama could do weird things to a list, but that's up to personal discretion.


----------



## Kazekage94 (Feb 8, 2014)

Every character? Or just certain ones?


----------



## Mercurial (Feb 8, 2014)

*God Tier*

Hagoromo Ootsutsuki the Rikudo Sennin
Kaguya Ootsutsuki

Madara Uchiha (Juubi's jinchuuriki)

Obito Uchiha (Juubi's jinchuuriki)

*Trascendent Tier*

Madara Uchiha (alive - Rinnegan + SM and Mokuton)
Young brother 
Old brother
Hashirama Senju
Madara Uchiha (Edo - Rinnegan and Mokuton)
Naruto Uzumaki (BSM)
Minato Namikaze (Edo - post mortem BM)

*Top Tier*

Naruto Uzumaki (BM)
Obito Uchiha (War Arc pre Juubi)
Minato Namikaze
Kakashi Hatake (War Arc)
Nagato (Edo)
Sasuke Uchiha (EMS)
Naruto Uzumaki (KCM)
The Six Paths of Pain
Tobirama Senju
Obito Uchiha (pre War Arc pre Rinnegan)
Itachi Uchiha (alive)
Kabuto Yakushi (SM)
Might Guy
Killer Bee

*High Tier*

Kakashi Hatake (Shippuden pre War Arc)
Naruto Uzumaki (SM Pain arc)
Mu
3rd Raikage
Onoki
Izuna Uchiha
Sasuke Uchiha (MS)
Shisui Uchiha
Sakumo Hatake
Kisame Hoshigaki
Danzo Shimura

*Mid/High Tier*

Ei
Kakashi Hatake (early Shippuden)
2nd Mizukage
Orochimaru
Jiraiya
Kakuzu
Gaara (War Arc)
Sasuke Uchiha (Hebi)
Deidara
Sasori
Naruto Uzumaki (post Fuuton training)

*Mid Tier*

Konan
Yugito Ni
Roshi
Yagura
Han
Utakata
Fuu
Gaara (Shippuden start)
Kakashi Hatake (part 1)
Hiruzen Sarutobi (old)
4th Kazekage
Hidan
Zetsu
Hiashi Hyuga
Mei Terumi
Tsunade
Mifune
Kinkaku
Ginkaku
Darui
Kitsuchi
Sasuke Uchiha (start of Shippuden)

*Low/Mid Tier*

Kabuto Yakushi (part 1)
Kimimaro Kaguya
Chiyo
Yamato
Zabuza Momochi
Asuma Sarutobi
Neji Hyuga (Shippuden)
Rock Lee (Shippuden)
Naruto Uzumaki (start of Shippuden)
Juugo
Suigetsu
Chojuro
Fuguki / Jinpachi etc other members of the Seven Ninja Swordsmen
Sai
Torune Aburame
Fu Yamanaka
Dodai
Sakura Haruno (War Arc)

*Low Tier*

Temari (Shippuden)
Kankuro (War Arc)
Choji Akimichi (War Arc)
Shikamaru Nara (Shippuden)
Shikaku Nara
Choza Akimichi
Inoichi Yamanaka
Shibi Aburame
Shino Aburame (Shippuden)
Ao
Haku Yuki

Kakashi Hatake (kid with Sharingan)
Aoba Yamashiro
Kiba Inuzuka (Shippuden)
Baki
Genma Shiranui
Raido Namiashi

Chiriku
Akatsuchi
Kurotsuchi
Kakko
Mahiru
Kakashi Hatake (kid without Sharingan)
Taiseki
Sasuke Uchiha (kid with CS and Sharingan)
Naruto Uzumaki (kid with Kn1)
Kankuro (Shippuden start)

Omoi
Gaara (part 1)
Neji Hyuga (part 1)
Rock Lee (part 1)
Sasuke Uchiha (kid Chidori)
Naruto Uzumaki (kid Rasengan)
Sakura Haruno (Shippuden start)
Obito Uchiha (kid with Sharingan)
Hinata Hyuga (Shippuden)
Choji Akimichi (Shippuden start)
Anko Mitarashi
Hayate Gekko
Izumo Kamizuki
Kotetsu Hagane
Karin
Sakon and Ukon
Kidomaru
Kurenai Yuhi
Ebisu
Iruka Umino
Tayuya
Jirobo
Shizune
Konohamaru Sarutobi (Shippuden)
Ino Yamanaka (Shippuden)

*Very Low Tier*

Obito Uchiha (kid without Sharingan)
Shino Aburame (part 1)
Temari (part 1)
Kankuro (part 1)
Choji Akimichi (SRA arc)
Kiba Inuzuka (SRA arc)
Sasuke Uchiha (CE arc)
Naruto Uzumaki (CE arc)
Shikamaru Nara (SRA arc)
Tenten (Shippuden)

Dosu Kinuta
Zaku Abumi
Kiba Inuzuka (CE arc)
Shikamaru Nara (CE arc)
Yoroi Akado
Misumi Tsurugi
Sasuke Uchiha (Wave arc)
Oboro
Naruto Uzumaki (Wave arc)

*Trash Tier*

Choji Akimichi (CE arc)
Mizuki

Tenten (part 1)
Hinata Hyuga (part 1)
Ino Yamanaka (part 1)
Sakura Haruno (part 1)


----------



## Lawrence777 (Feb 8, 2014)

Someone can start the tier list at any time period but I'd go for the start of Part II/ the gaara vs deidara fight and beyond.

When I said SM Naruto(pain arc) and SM Naruto (current arc) I didn't mean someone had to list both btw.  If your only going to list one just make sure you include the time period so people know which one it is. If you want you could list both all the same though, but I was mainly saying list the time period so if theres 1 people know which 1 your referring to.

I liked your tier list Raikiri, really indepth to although of course its not completely the same as my own  interpretation(Im going to post 1 or 2 later on too).


----------



## ARGUS (Feb 8, 2014)

Here is my tier list 
and in here SM Naruto is as how he is currently 
it is updated till chapter 663 
its in my sig as well 

GOD TIER: 
Sage of the six paths 
Madara (Ten-Tails host) 
Juubito (Ten-Tails host)
God Tree 
Juubi 

DEMI GOD TIER: 
Kabuto With Edos 
Orochimaru with Edos 
RT Madara Uchiha 

TRANSCENDENT TIER: 
Hashirama Senju 
ET Madara Uchiha 
EMS Madara Uchiha with kyuubi
BSM Naruto Uzumaki
BM Minato Namikaze
Obito Uchiha (Rinnegan) 
Nagato Uzumaki
BM Naruto Uzumaki
EMS Sasuke Uchiha (Jugo enhanced) 

LEGEND TIER: 
DSM Kabuto Yakushi 
EMS Sasuke Uchiha
KCM Minato Namikaze
KCM Naruto Uzumaki
MS Tobi 
Six Paths of Pein
Minato Namikaze
Tobirama Senju
Killer Bee 
ET Itachi Uchiha

UPPER KAGE TIER:
SM Naruto Uzumaki 
MS Sasuke Uchiha 
Itachi Uchiha 
Muu 
Second Mizukage 
Third Raikage
Onoki 

KAGE TIER:
Gaara 
Ay 
SM Jiraiya
Kisame Hoshigaki
Danzo Shimura
Kakashi Hatake
Might Guy
Kinkaku & Ginkaku
Hanzo
Hiruzen Sarutobi 
Orochimaru
Tsunade Senju

LOW KAGE TIER: 
Konan 
Kakuzu
Sasori
Deidara
Mei 
Hebi Sasuke

ELITE JONIN TIER: 
Darui
Hidan
Hiashi Hyuga 
Kitsuchi
Kimimaro 
Zabuza
Yamato 
Chiyo 
Sakura 
Suigetsu 
Jugo 
Neji Hyuga
Rock Lee 
Choji

CONDITIONS: 
1. These characters are ranked on their overall abilities 
2. Someone lower can still beat someone higher,, such as alive minato beating Ms tobi 
3. characters such as shisui and izuna are not included due to theiir lack of feats..


----------



## Eliyua23 (Feb 8, 2014)

Rikudo Sennin




Juubi Jin Obito 
Princess Kaguya Ōtsutsuki
Hagoromo Ōtsutsuki
Juubi Jin Madara


Madara(Revived Living)


BM/SM Naruto
Hashirama
Minato(Edo)
Rinnegan Madara
Orochimaru(War Arc)


Bijuu Mode Naruto
Rinnegan Obito
EMS Sasuke
Kabuto
EMS Madara
Mito
Kurama(100%)
Minato(Living)
Tobirama
Kin/Gin
Nagato(Edo)
Hiruzen(Prime)




Itachi(Edo)
MS Obito
Nagato(Pain)
Kushina
Naruto(SM/KCM)
Danzo
Orochimaru PT 1
Kurama(50%)





MS Sasuke 
Sick Itachi
Jiriyia
Hiruzen(Old) 
Tsunade
Sakura
Onoki
Gaara(Current)
2nd Mizukage
Mu
3rd Raikage
Kakashi(Current)


Killer Bee 
Raikage
Gai
Mei
Konan
Team 10
4th Kazekage 
Sasori
Kisame
Kakashi(Pain Arc)
Mifune 
Yagura


Sasuke(Hebi)
Deidara
Kakuzu
Darui
Naruto(FRS)
Hiashi
Dan
Yammato
Hanzo(Rusty)
Chiyo
Karin

Asuma
Kakashi(Pt1)
Hidan
Neji(Current)
Kabuto
Kimmimaro
Suigestu


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Feb 8, 2014)

S tier:
Sasori
Orochim,aru
Nagato

A Tier:
Zetsu
Tajima
Hiruzen
Tobitama 
Danzo
Jiraiya

B tier:
Asuma
Zabuza
Hyuuga Slim
Kakuzu
Konan

C tier:
choji


----------



## Garcher (Feb 8, 2014)

1. Sick Itachi
2. Tobirama
3. Rest


----------



## Kai (Feb 8, 2014)

Not sure if this is allowed, but it's been a while since tier threads have been posted.

And no, there's no way Hagoromo's mom was more powerful than he was.


----------



## Jagger (Feb 8, 2014)

Eliyua23 said:


> Rikudo Sennin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wut               .


----------



## Mercurial (Feb 8, 2014)

Jagger said:


> Wut               .



It's Eliyua. Don't bother.


----------



## Eliyua23 (Feb 8, 2014)

Jagger said:


> Wut               .





Mito was able to seal the 9 tails inside herself one of the best feats in the manga, she also was said to have KCM sensing , and is being heralded as the greatest Uzumaki sort of like the Hashirama/Madara of the clan 


Kin/Gin was stated as being able to defeat Tobirama who I regard as one of the stronger characters in the manga 

Nagato(Edo) was able to take on KCM Naruto and Bee and needed a team of 3 very powerful shinobi to take him down .


Sakura has been said as surpassing Tsunade , and he support feats have been remarkable in the war 

Kakashi has improved his stamina and overall usage of kamui 


Bee/Gai/Raikage are solid Kage level characters


----------



## Turrin (Feb 8, 2014)

*Tier 1*
_Shinobi that have the power of Juubi_

1. Kaguya Ōtsutsuki-hime
2. Hagoromo Ōtsutsuki



3, Uchiha Obito

*Tier 2*
1. Madara (Revived)



2. Hashirama (VOTE & Edo)
3. Madara (EMS & Edo)
4. Naruto (BM & BSM)
5. Minato (BM)


*Tier 3*
1, Kushina
2. Obito (Rinnegan)
3. Nagato 
4. Kabuto (Edo Tensei Stocked)
5. Orochimaru (Edo Tensei Stocked)
6. Tobirama (Edo Tensei Stocked)
7. Naruto (KCM & KCSM)
8. Sasuke (EMS)
9. Minato (KCM)

*Tier 4*
1. Danzo (Koto Charged) 
2. Minato
3. Ginkaku + Kinkaku  
4. Tobirama   
5. Obito (MS) 
6. Kabuto (SM)
7. Mū (Edo)
8. Ōnoki 
9. Naruto (SM) 
10. Jiraiya (SM) 
11. Uchiha Itachi (Edo) 
12. Kisame
13. Nindaime Mizukage
14. Killer B
15. Yagura
16. Tsunade (Pain Arc Yin Seal Storage)
17. Sandaime Raikage (W/ Amber Sealing Jar)


*Tier 5*
1. Kabuto
2. Sasuke (MS)
3. Itachi (Sick)
4. Danzo  (Koto Uncharged)
5. Old Hiruzen
6. Orochimaru 
7. Tsunade (War Arc Yin Seal Storage)
8. Gaara
9.  Maito Gai 
10. Kakashi 
11. Sasori
12. Yondaime Kazekage 
13. Mei  
14. Ei

*Tier 6*

1. Jiraiya (Base)
2. Kitsuchi  
3. Kakuzu 
4. Naruto (Base) 
5. Sasuke (Hebi)
6.  Hanzo (Rusty)
7.  Katō Dan 
8.  Hyuuga Haishi  
9. Hyuuga Haizashi  
10. Haruno Sakura (3 Years Yin Seal Storage)
11. Konan 
12. Deidara
13. Darui 
14. Mifune
15. Yamato
16. Hidan
17. Etc... All I feel like doing for now.


----------



## Enki (Feb 8, 2014)

>Turrin

Why is Kushina so high ?


----------



## Turrin (Feb 8, 2014)

Enki said:


> >Turrin
> 
> Why is Kushina so high ?



If anything I feel Kushina might be too low; she could easily be up there with Hashirama and Madara; her feats are insane:

- Demonstrated the ability to restrain Full Power Kyuubi casually w/ her chains
- Demonstrated the ability to create a massive barrier in seconds that could keep Full Power Kyuubi's attacks in
- Stated to be able to use her chains to draw Full Power Kyuubi inside of herself; basically what Rinnegan Madara did w/ the Bijuu and Gedou Mazou.
- Produced an absurd amount of chains, which given how the chains destroyed Buddha this chapter makes her extremely OP

Kushina was able to do all of this after just giving birth and having the Kyuubi extract from her. In retrospect even Current Naruto was rendered unconscious and died shortly after having the Kyuubi extract and he did not just give birth on-top of it. She also demonstrated a number of these abilities w/ just a mere fragment of her chakra, in retrospect the same type of fragment of chakra when it comes to Minato was merely able to repair Naruto's seal and no more than that.

Besides feats, she is hyped as having taught Minato all the Uzamaki Fuuinjutsu he knows, having the same chakra transfer ability as Naruto & Minato, and she was the Kyuubi Jin which means she should have at least been able to access a number of tailed states w/o losing control and enhancing her abilities even further. God knows what else she had given her sparse panel time, like Karin's Sensing and Regenerate which seem highly; for all we know she could have mastered FTG and Rasengan given how Minato and her seemed to trade/teach each other techniques.

If she's able to do all of that in the conditions she was in during the time she accumulated her feats, she mary very well be able to challenge Madara and Hashirama, let alone the placement I gave her which I feel is very conservative all things considered.

Edit: To add onto this we have actually seen the Bijuu controlled via the chakra chains, so it's additionally possible that Kushina while not quite a perfect Jin was able to utilize BM/KCM by control the Kyuubi w/ the chains and than ripping out it's chakra as Naruto did in their initial struggle. Which kind of make sense as Minato commented on BM Naruto reminding him of Kushina.


----------



## Jagger (Feb 8, 2014)

I just want to know why Gin/Kin are way above Nagato.


----------



## Vice (Feb 8, 2014)

S++
Rikudo Sennin
Juubidara
Juubito
Juubi

S+
Hashirama
Madara
Kyuubi
Obito
Naruto
Sasuke
Nagato
Minato
Tobirama 
Kabuto
Six Paths of Tobi
Six Paths of Pain

S
Itachi
Killer Bee
Jiraiya
Orochimaru
Kakashi
Guy
Danzo
Sakumo
Muu
Onoki
Nidaime Mikukage
Sandaime Raikage

A
Kushina
Gaara
A
Kisame
Sasori
Kakuzu
Deidara
Kinkaku/Ginkaku
Shisui
Mei
Konan
Tsunade
Hiruzen
Yondaime Kazekage
Sandaime Kazekage

B
Chiyo
Mifune
Hanzo (rusty)
Kimimaro
Darui
Hidan
Dan
Kitsuchi
Asuma
Yamato

C
Mangetsu
Zabuza
Jinin
Fuguki
Jinpachi
Kushimaru
Ameyuri
Hiashi
Hizashi
Chouza
Choji
Zetsu
Shikaku
Shikamaru
Kurenai
Neji
Temari
Kankuro
Juugo
Suigetsu
Fu
Torune
Inoichi
Sai
Shizune
Chojuro
Ao

D
Haku
Kurotsuchi
Rock Lee
Sakura
Akatsuchi
Baki
Shino
C
Anko
Kiba
Hinata
Genma
Aoba
Hayate
Samui
Ino
Tenten

E
Karui
Atsui
Omoi
Tayuya
Kidomaru
Sakon/Ukon
Jirobo
Ebisu
Shin
Konohamaru
Iruka
Mizuki
Karin
Kotetsu
Izumo
Rin
Dosu
Zaku
Maki
Demon Brothers
Kin


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Feb 8, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Here's mine_ 





*God Tier*

_Ōtsutsuki Hagoromo (Rikudō Sennin)
Jūbidara
Jūbito
Jūbi_

*Demi-God Tier*

_Sennin-Mode Uchiha Madara_

*Too Fuckin' Strong Tier*

_Senju Hashirama
Rinnegan Uchiha Madara
Bijū-Sennin Uzumaki Naruto
Edo Namikaze Minato
Bijū-Mode Uzumaki Naruto
Eternal Mangekyō Sharingan Uchiha Madara (With the Kyūbi)
Rinnegan Uchiha Obito (With Pein Rikudō)_

*Ascension Tier*

_Eternal Mangekyō Sharingan Uchiha Madara
Eternal Mangekyō Sharingan Uchiha Sasuke
Uzumaki Nagato_

*Legendary Kage Tier*

_Kyūbi-Chakra Mode Uzumaki Naruto
Edo Uchiha Itachi
Namikaze Minato
Sennin-Mode Yakushi Kabuto/Senju Tobirama
Sennin-Mode Uzumaki Naruto_

*High Kage Tier*

_Mangekyō Sharingan Uchiha Obito
Mangekyō Sharingan Uchiha Sasuke 
Mangekyō Sharingan Uchiha Itachi(Sick)
Kīrābī/Mangekyō Sharingan Hatake Kakashi
Jiraiya
Shimura Danzō(With Kotoamatsukami)/Orochimaru_

*Mid Kage Tier*

_Ōnoki/Hoshigaki Kisame/Maito Gai
Mū/Sandaime Raikage/Gaara
Nidaime Mizukage
Ē
Tsunade
Hebi Uchiha Sasuke_

*Low Kage Tier*

_Sasori/Deidara
Base Uzumaki Naruto
Kakuzu
Konan
Uzumaki Karin (Kinda just placed her here randomly)
Terumī Mei
Yondaime Kazekage
Haruno Sakura/Sarutobi Hiruzen (Old)_

*Elite Jōnin Tier*

_Kinkaku/Ginkaku/Darui
Hidan/Mifune/Kaguya Kimimaro (Sick)
Hanzō/Butterfly Mode Akimichi Choji
Kankurō/Temari/Chiyo
Sarutobi Asuma
Yamato_

*Jōnin Tier*

_Hyūga Neji/Rokku Rī
Yamanaka Ino/Nara Shikamaru
Hōzuki Suigetsu/Jūgo
Ao/Sai
Chōjūrō
Aburame Shino
Yūhi Kurenai_

*Chūnin Tier*

_Sound Four
Hyūga Hinata
Tenten
Ebisu
Sarutobi Konohamaru
Umino Iruka_

*Genin Tier*

_Moegi
Udon_


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 8, 2014)

Kushina
Godara
Hashirama
EMS Madara
Ino
Minato/Tobirama
Godbito
Juubi
ect


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 8, 2014)

Enki said:


> >Turrin
> 
> Why is Kushina so high ?



Kushina is basically like a non-sucky version of Naruto.

She's highly skilled, has mastery of sealing jutsu by the standards of a village whose whole thing is sealing jutsu, and is a perfect jin like Naruto, but will 100% of the kyuubi instead of just half.  Plus she's got full Uzumaki status.  Everything we've seen her do so far is in critical condition, with remnant chakra, in base, and it's all be high tier and casual.  

Look hard she rocks that sage coat.



LOOK AT IT.


----------



## fior fior (Feb 8, 2014)

Here's mine

Obito > all


----------



## Dominus (Feb 8, 2014)

[sp=I'm not including Kaguya, Hagoromo, his sons and other characters that we haven't seen in action, a lot of them are on a similar level and could switch places]


*S+*

*1.* Madara
*2.* Obito


*S*

*3.* Hashirama
*4.* Naruto
*5.* Minato
*6.* Sasuke
*7.* Nagato


*A*

*8.* Tobirama
*9.* Kabuto
*10.* Itachi
*10.* Kakashi
*11.* Killer Bee


*B*

*12.* Jiraiya
*13.* Orochimaru
*14.* Danzō
*15.* Gai
*16.* Mū
*17.* Ōnoki
*18.* Kisame
*19.* Third Raikage
*20.* Second Mizukage
*21.* Gaara
*22.* A


*C*

*23.* Sasori
*24.* Deidara
*25.* Kakuzu
*26.* Tsunade
*27.* Hiruzen
*28.* Mei


*D*

*29.* Konan
*30.* Fourth Kazekage
*31.* Mifune
*32.* Hanzō[/sp]


----------



## Lawrence777 (Feb 8, 2014)

Tier 1
Hashirama
Madara(EMS)



Tier 2
Orochimaru(w/ Edo Tensei)*
Obito(w/ Phasing + 6 BM Paths + Gedo Mazo)
Minato(Edo)
Naruto(BM / BSM)
EMS Sasuke(w/ Perfect Susanoo)

Tier 2.5
Kabuto(w/ Edo Tensei)

Tier 3
Nagato(Edo)
Naruto(KCM)
Itachi(Edo / Healthy)
Killer Bee
Kabuto(SM)
Obito(MS)
Pain
Minato(Alive)

Tier 4
Kakashi
Itachi(Sick)
Naruto(SM)
Sasuke(MS)
Tobirama
Danzo


Tier 5
Ei
Jiraiya(SM)
Onoki
Mu
Orochimaru
Kisame
Might Guy
Deidara
Second Mizukage
Ei's Father



Tier 6
Hebi Sasuke
Gaara
Konan
Tsunade
Hiruzen
Kakuzu
Sasori
Mei

*Orochimaru's highest placement is contingent on how well he'd control them

I missed some people and stopped at tier 6. Tier 6 is basically  mid-kage range though. I didn't include the people above hashi either, mainly juubi host or the mother or RS etc


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 8, 2014)

*Tier 0*

Hagoromo
Juubi

*Tier 1*

Juubi Madara

*Tier 2*

Juubi Obito

*Tier 3*

One-Eyed SM Madara

*Tier 4*

Edo Madara
Edo Hashirama
EMS Madara+Kyuubi/BSM Naruto/Hashirama

*Tier 5*

BM Edo Minato
Rinnegan Obito w/ Jinchuuriki Pain
BM Naruto/EMS Sasuke/EMS Madara

*Tier 6*

Edo Nagato/Edo Itachi
Kabuto
KCM Naruto/EMS Sasuke (pre-PS)
Pain/Itachi/Minato
Current SM Naruto
Sharingan Obito
Killer B

*Tier 7*

Tobirama
3rd Raikage/4th Raikage
Pain Arc-Kage Summit SM Naruto/MS Sasuke

*Tier 8*

Gai/Kakashi/Danzou
Sasori/Hebi Sasuke
Deidara
Jiraiya/Orochimaru
Muu/2nd Mizukage
Oonoki
Tsunade
Kisame (baseline)

*Tier 9*

Chouji
Spiral Zetsu w/ Shinsuusenju
3rd Kazekage
Gaara
Kakuzu/Edo Hiruzen
4th Kazekage
Kinkaku/Ginkaku
Hanzou/Mifune
Current Base Naruto
Mei/Hiruzen
Kushina

*Tier 10*

Sakura
Darui/Kitsuchi
Chiyo
Konan
Suigetsu
Zabuza
Yamato
Lee
Karin
Neji
Kiba
Shikamaru
Hidan
Asuma
Temari/Kankuro
Kimimaro
Jugo

*Tier 11*

Fodder/Who cares?


----------



## Ersa (Feb 8, 2014)

_*Naruto Tier List*_
_*God Tier*
Gods of the Narutoverse.

   1. Rikudō Sennin 
   2. Madara Uchiha (Jinchūriki)
   3. Obito Uchiha (Jinchūriki)
   4. Juubi

*Demi-God Tier*
Top Tiers of the Narutoverse. Basically stomp anyone below them or multiple people.

   1. Madara Uchiha (Edo Tensei)
   2. Hashirama Senju, Naruto Uzumaki
   3. Obito Uchiha, Minato Namikaze (Edo Tensei) 
   4. Sasuke Uchiha

*Ascension Tier*
High-Top Tiers of the Narutoverse. Can wipe out multiple Kage level opponents.

   1. Nagato Uzumaki 
   2. Naruto Uzumaki (Chakra Mode)
   3. Itachi Uchiha (Edo Tensei), Minato Namikaze
   4. Obito Uchiha (Mangekyō Sharingan)
   5. Tobirama Senju, Kabuto Yakushi

*High Kage Tier*
High Tiers of the Narutoverse. Stronger then any regular Kage and most likely able to take one more then one and win.

   1. Itachi Uchiha, Killer B
   2. Jiraiya, Orochimaru
   3. Kakashi Hatake, Danzou Shimura

*Kage Tier*
Mid Tiers of the Narutoverse. Standard Kage Level.

  1. Onoki, Kisame Hoshigaki
  2. Muu, 2nd Mizukage, 3rd Raikage
  3. 4th Raikage, Hebi Sasuke, Tsunade, Gai
  4. Sasori, Deidara
  5. Konan
  6. Gaara, Mei Terumi, Sakura Haruno

*Low Kage Tier*
Low-Mid Tiers of the Narutoverse. Weaker than your Kage Level but far beyond Jounin level.

  1. Kagura Kimimaro, Hiruzen Sarutobi
  2. Kakuzu
  3. 4th Kazekage
  4. Mifune

*High Jonin Tier*
Low Tiers of the Narutoverse. Almost fodder but not quite.

  1. Hanzou
  2. Hidan, Chiyo
  3. Asuma, Yamato, Kurenai, Rookies

*Fodder Tier*
Other characters._


----------



## Bonly (Feb 8, 2014)

Top tier

Hashi
Madara
Kabuto
Orochi
Sasuke
Nagato
Obito
Naruto

High Kage level

B
Muu
Tobi
Minato
the French Dude
Onoki
Gaara
Sandaime Raikage 
Itachi
Kakashi
Gai
Jiraiya

Mid Kage level

Kakuzu
Danzo(No Koto) 
Sasori
Deidara
Kisame
Zetsu
Konan


Low Kage level

Kimi
Hidan
Mifune
Hanzo
Hiruzen 
Chiyo
Choji
Darui
Yondaime Kazekage

I'm sure I missed more Kage level ninja but I don't care enough to think of all of them right now so just give me a character and I can place them if you want.


----------



## Jagger (Feb 8, 2014)

Bonly, did you just list Hashirama as stronger than Madara?


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Feb 8, 2014)

Don't think it was in any particular order since he got muu and bee over minato.


----------



## Bonly (Feb 8, 2014)

Jagger said:


> Bonly, did you just list Hashirama as stronger than Madara?



blackguyinpinksuit(who should change his name already ) got it, I just listed them as they came to mind when it came to individual tiers.


----------



## Kyu (Feb 8, 2014)

_*God Tier*_

_Hagoromo Ōtsutsuki
Shinju
_
_*Top Tier*_

_
-Juubito
-SM Madara (w/Rinnegan)
-SM Hashirama
-BSM Naruto~EMS Madara
-BM Minato~EMS Sasuke
-100% Kurama
-Obito (w/ Rinnegan+Neo Six Paths)
_
*High Tier*

_
-Nagato
-SM Kabuto
-Pain Rikudo~Living Minato~Healthy Itachi
-Killer Bee
-Biju 2-7
-Current SM Naruto
-Tobirama~Sickly Itachi
-Sandaime Raikage
-KN6
-Kakashi~Gai
-A
_
*Low-High Tier*

_
-Pain Arc SM Naruto~MS Sasuke
-Danzo
-Orochimaru~Jiraiya
-Onoki
-2nd Mizukage~Mu
-Kisame
-Sasori
-Deidara
_
_*Mid Tier*

-Base Naruto
-Tsunade
-Gaara
-Kakuzu
-Hanzo~Mifune
-Hiruzen
-Yugito~Mei~Konan(w/o prep)
-Choji
-Yondaime Kazekage
-Kitsuchi~Darui
_
_*Low Tier*_

_
-Karin~Sakura
-Chiyo
-Kimimaro
-Hidan~Asuma
-Neji~Lee
-Temari
-Kankuro
-Zabuza
-Suigetsu~Juugo
-Yamato
-Zetsu
_


----------



## sanninme rikudo (Feb 8, 2014)

How are you going to put the Sage Bros below Madara?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 8, 2014)

1 - Juubidara(1 eye)
2 - Madara pre Juubi absorbtion
3 - Juubito
4 - Edo Madara
5 - Hashirama
6 - EMS Madara
7 - BSM Naruto
8 - BM Minato
9 - EMS Sasuke (with PS)
10 - Obito(pre Juubi absorbtion) 
11 - Edo Itachi (minus Koto)
12 - Edo Nagato(lacking mobility)
13 - Minato(minus Kyuubi)
14 - KCM Naruto (no BM)
15 - EMS Sasuke(no PS)
16 - SM Kabuto(no ET)
17 - Obito(Pre war arc)
18 - Sick Itachi (Sasuke fight)
19 - Onoki (back problems)
20 - Tobirama (accounted in hype)
21 - Muu 
22 - A
23 - Kirabi
24 - Trollkage
25 - Sandaime Raikage
26 - Danzo  (no Koto)
27 -  SM Jiraiya
28 - Orochimaru (no ET)
29 - Deidara
30 - Kakashi
31 - Gai
32 - Kisame
33 - Gaara
34 - Sasori
35 - Kakuzu
36 - Tsunade
37 - Mei


----------



## Jagger (Feb 8, 2014)

Bonly said:


> blackguyinpinksuit(who should change his name already ) got it, I just listed them as they came to mind when it came to individual tiers.


Oh, I understand now.

And I just noticed the terrible structuration of my sentence in my earlier post.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Feb 9, 2014)

God Tier:
So6p
Juubi

Demi-God Tier: 
Juubi Madara
Juubito

Top Tier:
Revived Madara
SM Hashirama
EMS Madara
BSM Naruto
Edo Minato
BM Naruto, EMS Sasuke
Obito (with rinnegan and paths)

High Tier: 
Nagato
SM Kabuto
Minato/Edo Itachi/Tobirama
KCM Naruto
Onoki
Bee


Don't really care for anyone else.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Feb 9, 2014)

God tier
1. Hagoromo
2. Juubidara
3. Juubito

Demi God tier
Rinnegan Obito, Nagato, Kabuto, BSM Naruto, Senjutsu Sasuke, the Hokage and Madara. 

Top tier, top bracket
Obito
Minato w/o Kurama, Sannin, Itachi (all forms)



That's all I can be bothered to rank, right now.


----------



## Tarot (Feb 9, 2014)

No love for the low tiers? 

Tiers are not ordered

(SRA)=Sasuke retrieval arc
(CE)=Chunin exams
(EP2)=Early part 2


*0-Tier (God)*
-Sage of the Six Paths
-Madara(Jubi)
-Obito(Juubi)
*SS-Tier (Legendary)*
-Hashirama
-EMS Madara/Fusion Madara 
-Obito(War Arc)
-Nagato
-Naruto
-Sasuke
-Kabuto(DSM w/Edo Tensei)
-Minato(Jinchuriki)
*SS(-)-Tier (Borderline)*
-Pain Paths
-Kabuto(DSM)
-Obito(MS)
-Naruto(KM)
*S(+)-Tier(Upper Kage)*
-Minato
-Itachi
-Killer Bee
-Gaara(Perfect Jin)
-Mu
-Ohnoki
-Jiraiya
-3rd Raikage
-Orochimaru
-Kisame
-Naruto(Sage)
-Sasuke(MS)
-2nd Mizukage
-Tobirama
*S-Tier (Mid Kage)*
-Yagura
-Deidara
-Ay
-Gaara
-Sasori
-Hiruzen(Prime)
-Danzo
-Gin/Kin Bros
-Kakashi
-Guy
-Kakuzu
*S(-)-Tier(Low Kage)*
-Tsunade
-Mei
-Hanzo
-4th Kazekage
-Sasuke(Hebi/Current 3t)
-Itachi(Sharingan)
-Mifune
-Chiyo
-Hiruzen(old)
-Mangetsu
-Kitsuchi
-Konan
-Kakashi(3t)
-Sakura(Yin Seal)
-Naruto(Base w/ Frogs)
-Hizashi Hyuga
*A(+)-Tier (Elite Jonin)*
-Kimimaro
-Yamato
-Darui
-Naruto(Base w/o summon)
-Sasuke(Sharingan w/o summon)
-Asuma
-Kakashi(part1)
-Guy(part1)
-Zabuza
-Kankuro(War arc)
-Temari
-Kabuto(base)
-Choji(War arc)
-Hidan
-Dan
-Garra(SRA)
-Ao
-Pakura
-Yugito Nii
-Choza
*A-Tier (Jonin)*
-Sai
-Suigetsu
-Jugo
-Kurotsuchi
-Cee
-Chojuro
-Torune
-Fu
-Akatsuchi
-Rock Lee
-Neji
-Kurenai
-Kankuro(EP2)
-Naruto(EP2)
-Raido
-Genma
-Anko
*A(-)Tier Low Jonin*
-Haku
-Kakashi(Kid)
-Sakon
-Tayuya
-Kiba
-Naruto(SRA)
-Sasuke(SRA)
-Rock Lee(part 1)
-Kankuro(SRA)
-Temari(SRA)
-Shizune
-Hayate Gekko
-Sakura(eP2)
-Shikamaru
-Tenten(Bashosen Fan)
-Shino
-Inoichi
-Shikaku
-Shizune
-Gaara(CE)
*B(+)-Tier (High Chunin)*
-Kidomaru
-Jirobo
-Neji(part 1)
-Naruto(CE)
-Sasuke(CE)
-Kotetsu
-Izumo
-Ebisu
-Kiba(SRA)
-Hinata
-Choji(EP2)
-Omoi
-Shikamaru(SRA)
-Tenten
*B-Tier (Chunin)*
-Dosu
-Shikamru(CE)
-Demon Bros
-Choji(SRA)
-Iruka
-Konohamaru
-Mizuki
-Shino(Part 1)
-Kankuro(CE)
-Temari(CE)
-Obito(kid)
-Ino
-Naruto(prelims)
-Sasuke(prelims)
*C-Tier (Genin)*
-Tenten
-Choji(CE)
-Ino(part1)
-Kiba(Ce)
-Hinata(part1)
-Kin
-Zaku
-Sakura(part1)
-Yoroi
-Rin
-Oboro
-Misumi


----------



## The Undying (Mar 12, 2014)

Figured I'd bump this and post my own.

*DISCLAIMER:* This is a non-conventional tier list. These tiers emphasize the accumulative abilities and well-rounded stats of a character more than just raw power. They're also VERY GENERAL and VERY BROAD so there will obviously be a gap between a few of the characters in the same tier; these characters are not placed in any specific order. It's all opinionated.


*God Tier*
_Those who can be called the progenitors._

Kaguya Outsutsuki
Hagoromo Outsutsuki
Madara Uchiha (Juubi Jinchuuriki)
Obito Uchiha (Juubi Jinchuuriki)

*Demi-god Tier*
_Those who make the Kage look worthless._

Hashirama Senju
Madara Uchiha
Might Guy (Eighth Gate) [pending]

*Top Tier*
_Those on par with the strongest Kage._

Naruto Uzumaki (Kyuubi Chakra Mode)
Sasuke Uchiha*
Minato Namikaze
Tobirama Senju
Hiruzen Sarutobi
Orochimaru
Jiraiya
Tsunade
Kakashi Hatake
Might Guy (Gates)
Obito Uchiha**
Nagato**
Kabuto Yakushi (Sage Mode)
Itachi Uchiha
Ay
Sandaime Raikage
Oonoki
Muu
Nidaime Mizukage

*Juugo's Senjutsu enhancement not included.
**Six Paths not included.

*High Tier*
_Those on par with the average Kage and the most elite Jounin._

Naruto Uzumaki (Sage Mode)
Sakura Haruno (Yin Seal)
Gaara
Mei
Yondaime Kazekage
Hanzou
Mifune
Kakuzu
Hidan
Kisame Hoshigaki
Sasori
Deidara
Konan
Killer Bee
Might Guy
Danzou Shimura
Kabuto Yakushi
Asuma Sarutobi
The Seven Swordsmen
Darui
Yamato
Kimimaro Kaguya

*Middle Tier*
_Those on par with the weaker Jounin/Toukubetsu Jounin._

Naruto Uzumaki*
Sakura Haruno
Neji Hyuuga
Sai
Chouji Akimichi (Calorie Control)
Chouza Akimichi
Rock Lee (Gates)
Cee
Choujuuro
Akatsuchi
Kurotsuchi
Kankurou
Temari
Kurenai Yuuhi
Anko Mitarashi
Juugo
Suigetsu

*Kurama's extra reserves not included.

*Low Tier*
_Those on par with the strongest Chuunin._

Rock Lee
Ten Ten
Shikamaru Nara
Chouji Akimichi
Ino Yamanaka
Kiba Inuzuka
Shino Aburame
Hinata Hyuuga
Karin
Izumo Kamizuki
Kotetsu Hagane
The Sound Four
Haku


----------



## Rocky (Mar 12, 2014)

_Tier List_
_
*Z*

Hagoromo Ōtsutsuki
Madara Uchiha (Jinchūriki)
Obito Uchiha (Jinchūriki)
The Jūbi

*Z-*

Madara (Rinnegan & Sage Mode), Maito Gai (Final Gate)

*S+*

Madara Uchiha (Reincarnation)
Hashirama Senju, Naruto Uzumaki
Madara Uchiha, Minato Namikaze (Reincarnation)
Sasuke Uchiha, Obito Uchiha (With Pein)

*S*

Nagato Uzumaki
Itachi Uchiha (Reincarnation), Minato Namikaze
Tobirama Senju (Reincarnation)

*A*

Kabuto Yakushi 
Itachi Uchiha, Kirābī, Kakashi Hatake, Maito Gai
Danzō Shimura, Jiraiya

*B*

Orochimaru, Kisame Hoshigaki, Hiruzen Sarutobi (Reanimation)
Ōnoki, Ē, Tsunade
Nindaime Mizukage, Mū, Sandaime Raikage
Gaara, Mei Terumī,
Deidara, Sasori, Kimimaro Kaguya (Perfect Health)
Kakuzu, Chōji Akimichi, Yondaime Kazekage, Sakura ( Byakugo Seal)

*C*

Hiruzen Sarutobi (Aged)
Hanzō, Mifune 
Hidan, Darui
Asuma Sarutobi, Kimimaro Kaguya (Sick), Chiyo

*D*

Konoha Rookies
Taka
_


----------



## Kyu (Mar 12, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Tier List_ 



_*God Tier*_

_Hagoromo Ōtsutsuki
Shinju
_
_*Top Tier*_

_
-RS Madara
-Juubito
-SM Madara (w/Rinnegan)
-SM Hashirama
-BSM Naruto~EMS Madara~BM Minato
-BM Naruto~EMS Sasuke
-100% Kurama
-Obito (w/ Rinnegan+Neo Six Paths)
_
*High Tier*

_
-Nagato
-SM Kabuto
-Pain Rikudo~Living Minato~Healthy Itachi
-Killer Bee
-Biju 2-7
-Current SM Naruto
-Tobirama~Sickly Itachi
-Sandaime Raikage
-Kakashi~Gai
-KN6
-A
_
*Low-High Tier*

_
-Pain Arc SM Naruto~MS Sasuke
-Danzo
-Orochimaru~Jiraiya
-Onoki
-2nd Mizukage~Mu
-Kisame
-Sasori
-Deidara
_
_*Mid Tier*

-Base Naruto
-Tsunade
-Gaara
-Kakuzu
-Hanzo~Mifune
-Hiruzen
-Yugito~Mei~Konan(w/o prep)
-Choji
-Yondaime Kazekage
-Kitsuchi~Darui
_
_*Low Tier*_

_
-Karin~Sakura
-Chiyo
-Kimimaro
-Hidan~Asuma
-Neji~Lee
-Temari
-Kankuro
-Zabuza
-Suigetsu~Juugo
-Yamato
-Zetsu
_




Meh didn't alter much, elevated BM Minato & boosted Kakashi & Gai slightly above KN6. A couple of the _High Tiers_ under _Current SM Naruto_ may need to be revised a little.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Mar 12, 2014)

*S+*

1. Hagoromo Ootsutsuki
2. Madara (Juubi Jin)
3. One-Eyed Rinnegan Madara
4. Obito (Juubi Jin)
5. Sage Hashirama
6. Juubi

*S*

6. EMS Madara w/ Kyuubi
7. Base Hashirama
8. EMS Madara
9. Orochimaru w/ Edo Tensei
10. SM Kabuto w/ Edo Tensei

*A*

11. Healthy Nagato w/ Pein Rikudou
12. BSM Naruto/Rinnegan Obito
13. Edo Minato (Bijuu Mode)
14. BM Naruto/EMS Sasuke
15. Edo Itachi/Edo Nagato
16. Edo Minato (KCM)
17. 100% Kyuubi

*B*

17. 50% Kyuubi
18. Sick Itachi/KCM Naruto/Pein Rikudou
19. Tobirama
20. Living Minato
21. MS Obito
22. SM Kabuto
23. Danzou w/ Kotoamatsukami
24. MS Sasuke
25. Sage Naruto

*C*

26. Kakashi (War Arc)/Gai (7th Gate)
27. Kisame
28. Muu
29. Killer B
30. Oonoki


----------

